# 23krs Questions



## Bob556 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi All,
Finally got the Outback home. What a dream to tow. The Equalizer hitch rules. Got a few questions though.
How do you turn off the outside speakers and when will my eyes not burn while inside the unit?
You all are the best. 
Happy Camping


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Can't help w/ the outside speakers b/c we don't have them. 
Air out your unit as much as possible. I believe my eyes burned for the entire first season. No problems now into our second season.

Best of Luck,
Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Bob556,

There was a thread here just a few weeks(?) ago about the outside speakers but I can't remember who posted it.

The smell will go away with use. Air it out whenever you can, open the vents on the roof if you have it covered. If you had max air vents installed, you can pretty much leave the vents open all the time.

Enjoy your new trailer.

Mark


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I believe that was Partytime and here is the thread http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=15894 . James


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats on the new trailer.

As for the speakers, if the 23KRS is setup like our 25RSS, use the Fade or Balance (I can't remember which) to "turn off" the outside speakers. If you push the knob on the left side, you can select which one you need and then turn to the right or left. I have also seen some posts from people with bunk houses where the speakers are on an A and B channel but I'm thinking that only the larger units are wired that way.

Good luck and hope this helps some.

Paul


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new trailer! We bought ours about a month and a half ago, and I've been airing it out as much as possible, we have the Maxxair vent covers on two of the vents, and the new fan will be here sometime this week. If the weather is nice I open everything up. Even with all of that, if it gets closed up for more than a day or two, it's stinging eyeballs again.

As far as the stereo, on ours you have to scroll through the options by repeatedly pushing the volume knob, you want to get to the fade setting, front - rear. I forget which way it has to go, but all the way front or rear will drive only the inside or outside speakers. Any place in between will drive both inside and outside speakers. Clear as mud, right?

Congrats again, and go air out the trailer and go camping!

See ya


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

We have the Jensen stereo with dvd player ...if yours is the same, there are 3 buttons near the top labelled A,B, and C. Press C and the outside speakers should turn off. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

My 23KRS did not come with outside speakers, so I can't help you there.

As far as your eyes burning, when I was contemplating installing the Maxx Air vents I asked the technician at the dealership if they were really worth it. Aside form the obvious, allowing moisture to evaporate, the tech told me something very interesting.

Apparently the would flooring in these campers are treated with formaldehyde (its that the correct spelling???). He stated that if you have young children and do not allow the trailer to breathe when they are new, the formaldehyde can actually cause the children to develop allergies. It seems this would be something Keystone would issue a disclaimer about; either way I wasn't taking any chances. If what he said is true, installing the air vents may alleviate your burning eyes.

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats on finally bringing your new Roo home!









Yes, the Equalizer is great isn't it??









As others have said, the smell will go away with good ventilation, we have the 28krs and just installed 2 more Maxxair vents, so we're all set.

No outside speakers here either









Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Rollrs45 said:


> My 23KRS did not come with outside speakers, so I can't help you there.
> 
> As far as your eyes burning, when I was contemplating installing the Maxx Air vents I asked the technician at the dealership if they were really worth it. Aside form the obvious, allowing moisture to evaporate, the tech told me something very interesting.
> 
> ...



Well that is







VERY DISTURBING! 








My son has been recently been developing allergies.









Tami


----------



## Bob556 (Mar 16, 2007)

I just don't know what to say. You people are sooo helpful. When I got home from work I tried the fader thing and if you put it all the way to the front the outside speakers become silent. Thank you.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

RizFam said:


> My 23KRS did not come with outside speakers, so I can't help you there.
> 
> As far as your eyes burning, when I was contemplating installing the Maxx Air vents I asked the technician at the dealership if they were really worth it. Aside form the obvious, allowing moisture to evaporate, the tech told me something very interesting.
> 
> ...



Well that is







VERY DISTURBING! 








My son has been recently been developing allergies.









Tami
[/quote]
If you have not installed Max Air vents I would consider it. The way he explained it to me was; even if they've never had allergies, the chemicals can cause them in young children if exposed to for any length of time. ?????

Mike


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I think allergies come and go as the please.

Years ago I worked on a farm and had no allergies.......now, I can barely stand the spring pollen season.

I also used to get poison ivy really bad as a child, now I can pick it and not get it.

A fact of life...









Steve


----------

